# Komorner Tumblers



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

I just got these new birds from a friend. Traded a couple pair of rollers for these Komorners.


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice looking birds


----------



## hamza syed (Jun 22, 2012)

nice birds


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks Wolverine and Hamza,

I have always had performance birds and decided that it would be nice the get some "pretty" birds in the loft.


----------



## jak2002003 (Jan 10, 2012)

These are my favourite breed.. but I can not get them in Thailand where I now live... so sad.. love seeing your photos of them.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I really like them, do people still fly this breed?


----------



## Maclofts (Dec 14, 2014)

I was actually just gonna ask, is there any specialty flying style that this breed performes? (the ones that are still flown)


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

These birds that I got were bred strictly for the show pen.
It would be interesting to see if there is a "flying type" to this breed. 
I am going to try and fly the youngsters I breed off of these, but I don't expect to see much "performance" out of them. In fact I'll be happy if they can fly for 10 minutes.


----------

